
Target: 40 million credit cards compromised - dkoch
http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/18/news/companies/target-credit-card/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
======
ColinWright
Main discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934248)
(cbc.ca) (24 comments)

Another discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258)
(krebsonsecurity.com) (8 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934595)
(target.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934535)
(securityweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934216)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934038)
(rt.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933163)
(chicagotribune.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932782)
(usatoday.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932186)
(arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932141)
(theverge.com)

